# Lets see those Duck Dogs!!!



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 1, 2012)

Like the title says lets see some pics of your dog. Post some of them working or of them being them and name. 
This is Hunter


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/157058_170194743019565_8271041_n.jpg


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 1, 2012)

B's Rocket Man aka "Rock"

Looking forward to his second season!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 1, 2012)

This is not my dog, but I hunt with him every time he goes. His name is drake and is my hunting buddies pup.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are a few more I found


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 1, 2012)

Roko's Midnight Rocket aka "Rocko"). These were all from his first season. He is looking forward to his third hunting year. About the most crazy dog you will every come in contact with. I kind of get carried away when I am showing him off but I am kinda crazy about that mutt.

Great looking dogs you guys have.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 1, 2012)

*Cut 'em All Shelby*

Shelby up to 15 months...


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 1, 2012)

Heres a few young and old.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 1, 2012)

Some beautiful dogs guys


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 1, 2012)

Reese


----------



## Folsom (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## chase870 (Jul 1, 2012)

My Fat Girlfriend Sassy and a few of my new pup Birdie


----------



## GACarpMAN (Jul 2, 2012)

My girl Dee


----------



## jsav (Jul 2, 2012)

This is my new boykin spaniel Birdie, i hope by the time second season comes in this year she will be ready to go with me. She is 12 weeks in this picture.


----------



## acemedic1 (Jul 2, 2012)

*RDS Hop "Scotch" Whisky*

Some pictures I found


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't think you can techinically call her a duck dog yet, but we're working towards it. She's almost 8 months old now. Here's a few pics of Daisy.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 2, 2012)

Maddie the meat dog.


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2012)

Well she isnt a duck dog just yet but we are working on it.

Ryano's Appalachian Allison (Allie)


----------



## LipRip'r (Jul 2, 2012)

Sadie - She turns 5 this month...55lbs of GATA!  Been hunting since she was 7 mths


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 2, 2012)

Gannon, look close he's almost invisible.


----------



## acemedic1 (Jul 2, 2012)

some awesome pics and dogs in this thread!  keep em coming


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Levi*

Lost this one to cancer this year in Feb.  He was a good one.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jul 2, 2012)

forgot pics


----------



## john.lee (Jul 2, 2012)

*Drake*

At 10-11 months old


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2012)

His name is Duck Getter, and he's a baaaad mama jama.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> His name is Duck Getter, and he's a baaaad mama jama.



Id hunt over that dog any day!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Louis843 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my buddy Ace....2 yrs, 6 mo old


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 3, 2012)

loui, you hunt that dog in the swamp with a choke collar on its neck?


----------



## Louis843 (Jul 3, 2012)

No.  It's not a functioning choke collar...the links have been pinched together.  It slips on and off his head if need be.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 3, 2012)

i hear ya. Cool, i just didn't want you to hang your buddy!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's My Huntin Partner. "BUD" He's a little over 4 now , and he's always right there beside me, wether its ducks in arkansas to geese and doves here around the house. Wouldnt trade him for the world!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's sticky this! What a bunch of good lookin jawja dawgs!!!


----------



## white lab (Jul 3, 2012)

My girl Libby 1st season  looking forword to the fall


----------



## john.lee (Jul 3, 2012)

BigCountry19 said:


> Lost this one to cancer this year in Feb.  He was a good one.



Sorry to hear that......


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 3, 2012)

Louis843 said:


> This is my buddy Ace....2 yrs, 6 mo old



thats a handsom dog.  How much does he weight ?


----------



## Louis843 (Jul 3, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> thats a handsom dog.  How much does he weight ?



Thanks, he's probly around 85 lbs.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 4, 2012)

Geechee River Jebediah "Jeb"


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 4, 2012)

BigCountry19 said:


> Lost this one to cancer this year in Feb.  He was a good one.



The golden in my pics. That was one of his last hunts, he had cancer to.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 4, 2012)

By far my favorite thread of the year right here.

You guys have some awesome dogs. You can just feel the pride and love you have for your hunting partners.

On a funny note, one time my girlfriend asked what the ratio was for pictures that I had of Rocko vs. pictures of her. This was the look we gave her.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 6, 2012)

My buddy Briar!!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 6, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> By far my favorite thread of the year right here.
> 
> You guys have some awesome dogs. You can just feel the pride and love you have for your hunting partners.
> 
> On a funny note, one time my girlfriend asked what the ratio was for pictures that I had of Rocko vs. pictures of her. This was the look we gave her.



Jerry I see that same pride too. Thats a nice picture too. Funny


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 6, 2012)

see avatar.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*duck dog*

My dogs first band and a buddies favorite dog that past away last year.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jul 8, 2012)

My dog retrieved his first bands this year also, both were on geese.  I have a replacement coming soon, a black female that will be 7 weeks old in August.  I'll put some pics up when I bring her home.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 8, 2012)

The life of the house hold and the duck blind, heres our lab Cammie. Shes 2 1/2 now and all of these pictures were from her first actual hunting year. Sorry for the poor quality pics they were all taken with a phone. Great pics and dogs guys keep'm comin!


----------



## acemedic1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is another few pics of Scotch's first water retrieve...He was 15 weeks old.  I dont have children but I imagine the feeling I got when he piled in there after that bumper is similar to watching your son hit his first baseball...check him out


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2012)

That cant be all the duck dogs in Ga


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 9, 2012)

levi


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 9, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> levi



Good looking dog...wish I could say the same for his daddy


----------



## 67chevyjr (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my new Duck hunting partner, hopefully she will be ready for the 2013-14 season.


----------



## dgflowers90 (Jul 10, 2012)

First dock dog comp.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, Ol' Red is banned, but he asked me to show off his maltipoo to everyone.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, Ol' Red is banned, but he asked me to show off his maltipoo to everyone.



Good lookin pup...flat, broad head and a square muzzle. I cant see what that ribbon says. Is it a MH or FT champ?

-Thunder from Down Under


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, Ol' Red is banned, but he asked me to show off his maltipoo to everyone.



 Dang, that's just wrong.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 11, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Brianf (Jul 11, 2012)

*Here's mine*

This is mine She is 3 now, as of July the 4th.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 13, 2012)

awesome pics


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 18, 2012)

Hunter and I watching duck hunting after a long day of training.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 18, 2012)

Some more of Shelby in the timber, just hanging out on the lake, and on the river.


----------



## acemedic1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Man that Shelby is a beautiful dog sir...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 18, 2012)

TR y don't you PM me the direction to that timber


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> TR y don't you PM me the direction to that timber


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 18, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> Man that Shelby is a beautiful dog sir...



Thanks Academic. He got the looks, not the brains


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 18, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> TR y don't you PM me the direction to that timber



I'd rather PM you the directions to my girlfriends house...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 18, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I'd rather PM you the directions to my girlfriends house...



I'll take those too but I want to timber directions first. Then I'll worry about the GF


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 18, 2012)

think she well buy me a new duck call too.


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 18, 2012)

Missy


----------



## WFL (Jul 18, 2012)

ok you see her on vacation. lol


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 18, 2012)

she isnt hunting yet but she will be if not by the end of this coming up season but i know she will be by the next season.


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Jul 18, 2012)

x
                x    x
             x    x   x
           x      x       x
                   x
                   x
                   x




Cpt Sniper


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 19, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> think she well buy me a new duck call too.



You dont know until you try! Heck I will throw in a lanyard if you want to babysit her during the season. lol

And that timber is sweeeeeeet lookin aint it? This was right after the season went out and we would jump greenheads every morning


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 19, 2012)

Layla


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 19, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> You dont know until you try! Heck I will throw in a lanyard if you want to babysit her during the season. lol
> 
> And that timber is sweeeeeeet lookin aint it? This was right after the season went out and we would jump greenheads every morning



yea it looks good. No No I don't want to keep her. I just want a duck call out of it.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 19, 2012)

gentleman thanks for all those pics..that's the must fun i have had on this site in a long time.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 19, 2012)

glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## tee p (Jul 22, 2012)

this is Jade


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 6, 2012)

Bump, for all the new owners this season


----------



## grunter (Dec 6, 2012)

"Red", after having a cancerous mass cell tumor removed from his abdomen a few weeks before teal season, we did our best to make last season awesome for him. goin strong now and he's become somewhat famous as "that red lab"


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 6, 2012)

Good lookin fox red, grunter.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 6, 2012)

couple new ones from this season. Ark timber hunt


----------



## mauser64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Morgan's Black Jacket, aka "Jack The Dog".


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is chappy rest in peace ol boy


----------



## brucy (Dec 8, 2012)

Maxx


----------



## RiverRat87 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Aspen*

This is my boy Aspen, little over 1 year old. Still working and training, I enjoy every minute in the swamp with him.


----------



## folded77 (Dec 8, 2012)

this is mine cabela,  she is doing great for a 13 wk old she should be ready for next yr.cell phone pic sucks


----------



## masonbell1 (Dec 8, 2012)

This is carter.He is a good ol dog he won't ever replace Rosco our best dog who ran away a few years back


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 8, 2012)

I know it has already been said but this is the best thread I've seen here in a while! Not that I haven't enjoyed the others but to me it's the bond of "hunting partners" that makes duck hunting so special! You guys have got some really outstanding and beautiful looking dogs! 
Now with that said I think I have seen labradors, boykin's and the first malitpoo I've ever seen! But I don't think I've seen a chessie on here yet. If I've overlooked somebody on here please forgive me! But here is my Bear dog... he will be 2 in a few weeks and today started his 2nd season. He made his first retrieve of the season in fine form! I couldn't get to my camera as I was standing hip deep in swamp mud and it was all I could do to keep the gun in my hand and keep my balance at the same time! I did get the obligatory "Hero" shot afterwards... but forgive us as we don't quite have this hero thing down yet! Hopefully we will get more practice as the season rolls on!
Bear at 5 1/2 weeks old






[/IMG]













Happy hunting!


----------



## derek054 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm new to the forum but have been looking around on here for awhile now and decided to join. This is my pup Roxy at 8weeks, 3 1/2 months, and the 5 months on her first boat ride. She has been showing alot of potential to be a great gundog.


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is Dio with his war paint on in Mississippi


----------



## DIVERDOWNER (Dec 10, 2012)

Cowboy


----------



## 8ball (Dec 10, 2012)

Darci, in training. She is now4 months old. Hope by next season she is ready to go!!


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hammering Hank


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Some good looking pups


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 12, 2012)

NGaHunter said:


> Here is Dio with his war paint on in Mississippi



that's Dio MH to the common folk...


----------



## ballgroundhound (Dec 12, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=704278&stc=1&d=1355366670.         Old blue hidin from the ducks


----------



## Sling (Dec 12, 2012)

*My but lickin b....*

baby


----------



## GAGE (Dec 12, 2012)

Hunter, (in my avatar) was our boy that we lost to cancer three years ago.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 12, 2012)

DIVERDOWNER said:


> Cowboy



That cowboy is one nice lookin spaniel!


----------



## mattuga (Dec 13, 2012)

*Emma - 5 1/2 yo*


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 13, 2012)

thats max in my avitar retrieved his first two woodies last weekend one was about a 40 yard blind, took him about 10 min but he found it (wouldnt come back till he did)


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

I think every duck dog owner on the forum has bought one of those stuffed ducks when they're dogs were puppies..lol


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 15, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I think every duck dog owner on the forum has bought one of those stuffed ducks when they're dogs were puppies..lol



I was thinkin the same thing


----------



## AW2010 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is "Lean Mean Jase" (aka: Jase) he is 8 months now. He took his first boat ride this week while we were scouting!


----------



## Folsom (Dec 15, 2012)

Deacon picked up his 500th bird this weekend @ 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## bass player (Dec 16, 2012)

*My little black girl Jazz.*

She's my second great dog..... 
"Dog", just don't do our buddies justice. 
My hunting buddy that's always ready. 
She's got hunt and heart and not a mean bone in her.
Oh and the Jack Russell has retrieved his share of feather and fur over in Bama as well believe it or not. 
Good luck and Merry Christmas to ya'll and your hunting buddies.


----------



## bass player (Dec 16, 2012)

*Love it*



stringmusic said:


> His name is Duck Getter, and he's a baaaad mama jama.


That's good String. Not many have got to see a little mama jamas in action.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 16, 2012)

What do y'all think is the best dog for retrieving?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 16, 2012)

Start your own thread. Its one is not about what breed is better. Its to show your dog off. I would ask if a mod sees the post above to delete it or you can save us the time and do it yourself. 

Thank you


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 16, 2012)

tradhunter98 said:


> What do y'all think is the best dog for retrieving?



german wirehair crossed with a boykin


----------



## stick_slinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Sure wish i could bring Max this year, i got slack and didnt quite work with him enough and dont wanna set him up for failure so he will be staying at home this year.. First time picking up the shotgun this weekend and i felt crappy the whole time for having to leave him at the house.. Next year for sure ill have him ready and he will be alittle more mature on top of it.. Good lookin dogs everybody.

CJ


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 16, 2012)

...Boscoe -in my avatar. He has the best nose than on any other dog I have had -If I took him to Walmart, he would head to the pillow's because of the duck feathers!


----------



## gwt11 (Dec 17, 2012)

jake and my son ryan


----------



## meandmydog (Dec 30, 2012)

*My dog*

I took This picture with my cell phone this past week in arkansas.


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Dec 30, 2012)

Colt Ford


----------



## Drake1807 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------

